# Show us your lights!!



## RedBike (28 Oct 2009)

For the last week I've been trying to nosey at what lights other cyclists are using, in terms of lights, to commute with. 

I wanted to know if they had their lights flashing, did they use a mega powerful recharable light or just a 3LED supermarket jobby? 
However, after a week of 'spying' it would appear that the answer is no-one else bothers with lights, they just ride on the pavement instead! 

So i'm now looking to see what lights CC forumers use. Lets see what you need when you don't ride everywhere on the pavement! 

Here's a pic of my new 1/2 RSP rear light).


----------



## mr Mag00 (28 Oct 2009)

lumicycle halogen up front, and a cateye ld600 plus a smart on the rear


----------



## marinyork (28 Oct 2009)

Always a good idea being nosey at other lights. I use a cateye el-1000 with rechargeable batteries, I also have a back up mars 4 and a tertiary little blinky thing that attaches to the helmet but I've lost the magnet. They cateye has started riding the humps so I've had to tie it on with cable ties . Someone I ride with has a frigging dinotte, the only light I know that works well in daylight!


----------



## Norm (28 Oct 2009)

Looks like we have the same rear light, although I have a Cateye LD150 as well, with one flashing and one on constant. My kids have a Frog on their tails as well as the Cateye.

Up front, an Exposure Enduro Maxx-2 on the mid+flash setting is bright enough for me and gets every car headlight dipped.


----------



## Origamist (28 Oct 2009)

More pics and detail here: 

http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=870137&postcount=32


----------



## junglegusset (28 Oct 2009)

I use a new RSP on the back (not flashing) along with an old Cat Eye (flashing). At the front I use a Fenix LD20 mounted on a Twofish Lock block. The fenix will accept recharcheable AA's, is virtually indestructable, and is bright enough for off road use. It's also got a strobe setting if your partial to impromptu raving.


----------



## Tharg2007 (28 Oct 2009)

i use a custom made 3w LED and a helmet mounted Cree high power torch up front,
Rear is a custom made 1w LED and a 1/2w smart.
Both the front lights are constant as is the rear 1w, the smart flashes.
Will get some pics later.


----------



## TheDoctor (28 Oct 2009)

Up front - 3W Tesco LED torch, white backup-type flashing.
Rear - saddle with built-in flashing LEDs, 3 LED Smart and backup-type flashing.
If it's really dark - like FNRttC dark, I'll add a second front and a whole load of backups on a helmet.


----------



## jonny jeez (28 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> More pics and detail here:
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=870137&postcount=32




So is that like a supa-bright torch strapped to your bars?

Looks mighty powerful


----------



## Origamist (28 Oct 2009)

jonny jeez said:


> So is that like a supa-bright torch strapped to your bars?
> 
> Looks mighty powerful



Yep, click on the above link for pics and specs.


----------



## Yorkshireman (28 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> More pics and detail here:
> 
> http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showpost.php?p=870137&postcount=32



Hm! That looks as if it might be a little 'antisocial' for oncoming traffic?


----------



## cyberknight (28 Oct 2009)

Ok heres mine...bear in mind they are in need of a recharge and will be done friday ready for next week so they are a bit dimmer than fresh ones.





I have 2 X 1 watt lights and a 3watt tesco c size led on the front, i find they tend to be tight beams so i have them all aimed at the same point on the road , i think i need a stronger light tbh .





On the back i have a 1/2 watt smart flasher , a standard 5 led under the seat and the top one is actually a little flasher on my helmet


----------



## HaloJ (28 Oct 2009)

Origamist said:


> Yep, click on the above link for pics and specs.



Do you find that oncoming traffic weaves about the road as you approach due to being blind?


----------



## Tharg2007 (28 Oct 2009)

I have found that super bright lights command respect on the roads, you get loads of room for the simple fact that other traffic can only see the lights and not you, this means it could be anything, car with only one light, motorbike, truck. If it registers in their moton brains that you are a bike the instant brain impulse is to disregard you as traffic.
If you angle the lights so as not to beam directly in the eyes there is no problem.


----------



## Tharg2007 (28 Oct 2009)

it must be like in the wild, vulnerable animals try to make themselves look bigger and stronger than what they really are.


----------



## HJ (28 Oct 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> I have found that super bright lights command respect on the roads, you get loads of room for the simple fact that other traffic can only see the lights and not you, this means it could be anything, car with only one light, motorbike, truck. If it registers in their moton brains that you are a bike the instant brain impulse is to disregard you as traffic.
> If you angle the lights so as not to beam directly in the eyes there is no problem.



I agree with Tharg, I give you the DiNotte 400L Road Rider Experience...


----------



## ron4322 (28 Oct 2009)

My riding is nearly all on well lit roads, so I only really need "to be seen" lights. I use:

A set by Oxford (9-LED "torch" on front and a 3-LED rear), the rear set to flashing. This set is normally £19:99 in Decathlon, but they were reduced to £9:99 a couple of months ago when I got mine. The front is (just about) adequate for the short amount of unlit blacktop I occasionally ride on, but only if I go very, very slowly. I only switch the "torch" on when I need to see, as I presume it will get through batteries quicker than the rest of the lights.

A set from Wilko (front and rear both 3-LED). These look as though they are the same design as a Smart 3-LED rear. As mentioned in the "bargain" thread, these are £6+ a set, with batteries, at Wilkinsons. The front is set to "steady", and the rear set to flashing.

The front light from an Aldi set of 2 No 3-LEDs. This is greenish and not very bright, and set to flashing. I'm looking to replace this with a brighter and whiter flashing light.

Finally, the rear 3-LED light from a set from Lidl (I do not use the front light which has a conventional bulb). This light only has a steady mode (no flashing option) and is marked BS6102/3 - My only "approved" light.

All the lights take the same size batteries - so I now expect to be making regular visits to my local poundland during the winter to get blister multi-packs of AAAs.

...and yes, I do carry some spare batteries, but no spare lights, except for the redundancy in the list above.

The three rear lights are mounted well apart (the steady light on the rear of a pannier rack, one flasher on the seatpost and the other flasher on the offside seatstay). The three front lights are all crammed together on the bars. Does anyone know if it is important to keep a flashing light and a steady light well apart - if they are too close, does one prevent the other being seen?


----------



## Origamist (28 Oct 2009)

HaloJ said:


> Do you find that oncoming traffic weaves about the road as you approach due to being blind?





Yorkshireman said:


> Hm! That looks as if it might be a little 'antisocial' for oncoming traffic?



The pic shows the light in turbo mode. I rarely use this extreme setting - medium or high provides plenty of light for most situations.


----------



## SoulOnIce (28 Oct 2009)

Out back - 1xMars 3.0 *and* 1xMar 4.0

Up front - 1x Vega Light and Motion plus a Tesco Cree torch in the really fast and dark parts of my commute


----------



## HJ (28 Oct 2009)

ron4322 said:


> All the lights take the same size batteries - so I now expect to be making regular visits to my local poundland during the winter to get blister multi-packs of AAAs.



It would be a lot cheaper with rechargeable batteries, get your self one of these and some of these...


----------



## ron4322 (28 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> It would be a lot cheaper with rechargeable batteries, get your self one of these and some of these...



If I was running one steady light front and rear, I probably would, but £1 for 12 AAAs make for fairly cheap running when flashing.


----------



## Cubist (29 Oct 2009)

Here's the rear setup on my commuter. On the trunkbag is a topeak 4 led jobbie. Very small and neat, which is set to flash. The QR beamrack has a tooltray which slides out. I have drilled holes in the rear panel and put two Tesco Micro-LED's shining throught the holes on either side of the reflector, which are set to strobe. 
At the front I have a Tesco Micro-LED mounted onto an old reflector mounting with electrical tape, and use a bikehut 1 watt LED front light which has 3 settings. I ride with it on flash. If I'm going on Country roads I use a selection of Tesco 3 watt AA torches


----------



## lady_rider (29 Oct 2009)

Hope vision 2 up front. Knog skink, little cat-eye and a smart jobbie on the back


----------



## panpipe (29 Oct 2009)

I've got a Cateye set - EL520 on the front and LD610 on the back, which I have flashing. My commute is on main London roads so they are well streetlighted anyway, but I am looking for another set to add for non-commuting rides.


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2009)

Overkill..... 

2 x Hope Vision 1, Knog Toad, Mars 3.0, 4.0 and a Smart Superflash....and two fibre flares on the rucksack....


----------



## marinyork (29 Oct 2009)

fossyant said:


> Overkill.....
> 
> 2 x Hope Vision 1, Knog Toad, Mars 3.0, 4.0 and a Smart Superflash....and two fibre flares on the rucksack....



Ooh yes you've just reminded me about the fibre flares, must get some!


----------



## rusky (29 Oct 2009)

There was aguy in front on the way home last night with a really bright rear light, I couldn't be arsed to catch him (honest) as there was a nice girl in tight jeans in front! 

I'm guessing it was a Smart 1/2W jobbie


----------



## summerdays (29 Oct 2009)

fossyant said:


> Overkill.....
> 
> 2 x Hope Vision 1, Knog Toad, Mars 3.0, 4.0 and a Smart Superflash....and two fibre flares on the rucksack....



Where's the photo of this set up? 

I have at the front either a Nano 1 or 9, and at the back, the options of Smart Superflash, BLT9, electron Backupz on helmet and optionally a fibre flare at the back. 

I think that implies I cycle in town so don't need the road well lit up in front and I'm more worried about being seen from behind/side (fibre flare useful for that). I am toying with the Hope Vision 1 though.


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2009)

summerdays said:


> Where's the photo of this set up?




Ta Da..... (The Knog is matt black - it's there.....)


----------



## Trevrev (29 Oct 2009)

Front, 3 LED Halfords bikehut Light. Flashing.
Rear, 3 LED Halfords bikehut Light. Flashing


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Oct 2009)

fossyant said:


> Ta Da..... (The Knog is matt black - it's there.....)


hehe , a wall of light, i like it


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Oct 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> I have found that super bright lights command respect on the roads, you get loads of room for the simple fact that other traffic can only see the lights and not you, this means it could be anything, car with only one light, motorbike, truck. If it registers in their moton brains that you are a bike the instant brain impulse is to disregard you as traffic.
> If you angle the lights so as not to beam directly in the eyes there is no problem.





HJ said:


> I agree with Tharg, I give you the DiNotte 400L Road Rider Experience...



In addition to my statement I also prefer constant to flashing as a flashing light registers "cyclist = disregard" on the motons brain. Although I have had my smart on flash recently i will be changing to constant on that too.


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2009)

My 'argument' with using powerful lights is it makes you stand out in traffic - especially when filtering or moving at traffic speed - you need something that shows up against 55w headlamps, and, more increasingly, the HID's


----------



## Amanda P (29 Oct 2009)

May I refer the honourable members (and the rest of you) to this thread.

I usually use one of these lights, as pictured here, plus a Smart 1/2-watt job at the back. Cheapie LED lights front and rear as backups or (in town) flashers.

The Fisha lights are brilliant in every sense; highly recommended. Very bright, very efficient, not expensive.


----------



## goo_mason (29 Oct 2009)

HJ said:


> I agree with Tharg, I give you the DiNotte 400L Road Rider Experience...




The rear Dinotte is a cracker - it nearly blinded me when HJ accidentally left it on for a short while during the day (in bright sunshine) on PfS!!


----------



## HJ (29 Oct 2009)

goo_mason said:


> The rear Dinotte is a cracker - it nearly blinded me when HJ accidentally left it on for a short while during the day (in bright sunshine) on PfS!!



Sorry Goo...


----------



## scouserinlondon (29 Oct 2009)

My DX finally made it through the postal strike. I've got a Fenix L2D but it's frankly dwarfed by the light from this $11 dollar bad boy. It's like owning a fricking star.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26800

Only used twice and still running on first batteries but doubt they'll last the full journey home tonight.

I have the flood-to-throw lighting up the road directly in front and the fenix angled a bit higher.

On the back I've got a Mars for and a cateye LD600


----------



## marinyork (29 Oct 2009)

Hmmm a fancy specialist light that takes standard battery sizes... fascinating... .


----------



## Downward (29 Oct 2009)

2 x Tesco Torches and 1 of their little LED's on the front
1 x Smart 1/2 Watt and Little Tesco Led on the Rear 
1 x Not sure of the name Rear Light and 1 x 3 LED Smart light on the Rear of they Hybrid

I can swap the torches and little led lights between bikes as I am a fair weather roadie !!


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2009)

scouserinlondon said:


> My DX finally made it through the postal strike. I've got a Fenix L2D but it's frankly dwarfed by the light from this $11 dollar bad boy. It's like owning a fricking star.
> 
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.26800



So what was the delivery time like.....


----------



## Tharg2007 (29 Oct 2009)

probably same as your Mouvee


----------



## RedBike (29 Oct 2009)

Downward said:


> 2 x Tesco Torches and 1 of their little LED's on the front
> 1 x Smart 1/2 Watt and Little Tesco Led on the Rear
> 1 x Not sure of the name Rear Light and 1 x 3 LED Smart light on the Rear of they Hybrid
> 
> I can swap the torches and little led lights between bikes as I am a fair weather roadie !!



So thats 3 lights on the front and 4 on the back?

My poor battery charger is on 24/7 at the moment and it still can't keep all my batteries for my front light, headtorch and two rear lights charged.


----------



## fossyant (29 Oct 2009)

Smart charger my son - one at work and one at home....


----------



## rusky (29 Oct 2009)

fossyant said:


> So what was the delivery time like.....



About a week to process the order & another to get here.


----------



## Downward (29 Oct 2009)

Still waiting for some stuff from Dealextreme from 3 weeks ago
Damn post also waiting for a parcel poster Monday.


----------



## scouserinlondon (29 Oct 2009)

fossyant said:


> So what was the delivery time like.....



Frankly horrific. I ordered the fenix and a holder on the 17th of September. Got the torch last week, and the holder is still to arrive. Flood to throw (which is the best light) took three weeks. I think the postal strike added at least one week though.


----------



## HJ (29 Oct 2009)

fossyant said:


> So what was the delivery time like.....



Dealextreme tend not to hold stock they arrogate orders until they can get a container load of stuff from China, so it can take a couple of months before your order comes back. Just one of the reasons it is cheap...


----------



## Plax (29 Oct 2009)

I vary what lights I use depending on what bike I'm using and what roads I'm on.

All in all I have;

Front
Smart Electron 5w & 10w rechargable halogen front lights
2 x Tesco 3w torches
1 x Cateye EL130

Rear
2 x Smart 1/2w
1x cateye LD270

I managed quite well today on pitch black back roads with a 3w Tesco torch and only the 5w wide beam on my halogens on. Didn't get the angle too great in the beginning though as I could see several yards in front, but not far enough ahead to see the bends coming up (nearly ended up in the hedge once going too fast!). 

PS Wiggle currently have the Smart 1/2 watt rear light for £8 
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/Smart_1~2_Watt_3_LED_Rear_Light/5360026001/


----------



## LazyLoki (30 Oct 2009)

Exposure Joystick Maxx 2 on the front linked to a Exposure Red Eye at the back.


----------



## upsidedown (31 Oct 2009)

Ay-Up roadies up front, Smart 1/ watt and Smart 3 LED kidney on the back.


----------



## mark i (2 Nov 2009)

I have a cateye set that provides me with BS6102/3 compliant front and rear lights. Also a BS6102/3 reflector at the rear to keep the lawyers quiet. After that two lumicycle lamps up front, one for round town with a glow ring on, the other with my choice of main beam bulb (20 or 35W spot). The rear extras are a smart 1/2W on the bike flashing (the BS one is constant) and a mars 3.0 attached to me somewhere normally. I probably look rubbish with that many lights on, but I would prefer to be rubbish and seen!


----------



## goo_mason (2 Nov 2009)

Noticed when I got home on Friday that one of the side-on LEDs and one of the main bottom-row LEDS on my Cateye LD-1100 have died. 

Of course, this might be the excuse I'm looking for to spend silly money on something like a Dinotte for Christmas!


----------



## RedBike (2 Nov 2009)

Have a look at the RSP 2 x 1/2watt light. It's certainly not in the dinote league but it might just see you through to Christmas.


----------



## jonredhornet (2 Nov 2009)

Here's my winter bike. I'm using V4 Ay-Ups on the front (helmet & handlebar pointed at the road) and a Cateye TL LD1100 (flasing) and TL LD600 on the back (steady light).


----------



## Matty (2 Nov 2009)

jonredhornet said:


> Here's my winter bike. I'm using V4 Ay-Ups on the front (helmet & handlebar pointed at the road) and a Cateye TL LD1100 (flasing) and TL LD600 on the back (steady light).



You must have a short commute, being plugged into the wall! Or a long cable............


----------



## thomas (2 Nov 2009)

jonredhornet said:


> Here's my winter bike. I'm using V4 Ay-Ups on the front (helmet & handlebar pointed at the road) and a Cateye TL LD1100 (flasing) and TL LD600 on the back (steady light).




I feel very small and insignificant now Jon!! 

Those Ay-ups look impressive though!...Can't find your airzound though!


----------



## jonredhornet (2 Nov 2009)

I went on a night ride the other night so swapped the Airzound for a water bottle  I always use it on my commutes tho, came in handy so many times now.


----------



## Plax (2 Nov 2009)

This thread is just making me want to go out and buy some Ayups. Please stop, I have to save up for my holiday!


----------



## Downward (4 Nov 2009)

RedBike said:


> So thats 3 lights on the front and 4 on the back?
> 
> My poor battery charger is on 24/7 at the moment and it still can't keep all my batteries for my front light, headtorch and two rear lights charged.



Yeah 2 torches (AA Batts)
And either 1 x Smart 1/2 Watt (2 x AAA) or I have 2 lights on the Hybrid (4 x AAA)

The little LED lights are CR2032's I think.

My commute is 1 Hour per day max so I recharge the AA's once a week although this will prob increase to twice when it's dark morning and night.

I picked up a Uniross 15 minute charger so can charge them when I get to work in the time it takes me to get changed, have breakfast and turn on the PC !

Picked up a cracking little Rear light for £2.70 from Dealextreme though - 8 LED's and about 6 flashing modes


----------



## scouserinlondon (4 Nov 2009)

I fell foul of not charging my batteries today. Both my fenix and my dx special gave up the ghost on the ride home today. Had spare batts with me. But what do you guys do, wait until your batteries go dead or just replace each night?

Finding my rechargable batteries are lasting about 1.5 hours per charge but I do have both lights on full tilt. And this is their first charge cycle


----------



## jig-sore (7 Nov 2009)

well my lights are nothing special (although I'll soon have four on the rear !!!!) and are just OK for commuting on road, but my handle bar was getting a little crowded so i needed to find a solution.

don't really like the look of those off the shelf handle bar extensions so i made my own (grub screws ground down once final position set)....







the good thing about mine is that it sits central to the stem, with the centre section being used for the computer and the two outside "arms" for lights.

i decided to mount it pointing downwards instead of up. it looks a little strange but does the job....











the view from the saddle is perfect, with the computer in the centre, two lights either side (second light on order) and loads of room left on the bars for my bell.






because the lights are further forwards, all side illumination is well out of the way of all the cables. good stuff and real solid


----------



## Downward (7 Nov 2009)

Those extensions look a great Idea - Noticed them in C+ Mag this month.


----------



## Manonabike (7 Nov 2009)

The anorak, I quite like your solution - another light on the left end and the whole thing would look great I think. Well done!!!


----------



## jig-sore (7 Nov 2009)

Manonabike said:


> The anorak, I quite like your solution - another light on the left end and the whole thing would look great I think. Well done!!!



yep, another set of lights is now on order, so i can have one on flash and one on constant, or one as back up, etc etc. i could probably get more on their if i needed 

i also use a head mounted torch and a flasher on my right shoulder, so at least I'll be seen


----------



## HJ (7 Nov 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Noticed when I got home on Friday that one of the side-on LEDs and one of the main bottom-row LEDS on my Cateye LD-1100 have died.
> 
> Of course, this might be the excuse I'm looking for to *spend silly money on something like a Dinotte* for Christmas!



Good idea, you won't regret it...


----------



## HJ (7 Nov 2009)

Plax said:


> This thread is just making me want to go out and buy some Ayups. Please stop, I have to save up for my holiday!



Just buy the Ay-Up's, you know you want too...


----------



## rusky (7 Nov 2009)

I would love Ay-Ups but don't fancy the import duties.


----------



## HJ (7 Nov 2009)

rusky said:


> I would love Ay-Ups but don't fancy the import duties.



You pay VAT and duty up front when you order from Ay-Up and as one CC member recently found, it is cheaper to buy Ay-Ups in the UK than it is to buy them in Australia...


----------



## rusky (7 Nov 2009)

Where acan you buy them in the UK??


----------



## Tharg2007 (8 Nov 2009)

i think he means that if you buy them in uk from oz it works out cheaper.


----------



## Norm (8 Nov 2009)

I don't have a picture to show, as I just have a single Exposure Enduro on the bars and a Smart 1/2W on the rear. Good quality kit, fairly basic in that I don't look like a Christmas Tree but they seem to do the trick.

But I splurged out on a little extravagance yesterday and got myself a Joystick to mount on my helmet (fnaar fnaar) and, holy moly, how fantastic is it having a lid-mounted light! Wherever I look, it was lit up! I had one car flick to main beam after seeing that I was a bike, who immediately dipped again as soon as I "looked" at him. There was a russling in a hedgerow as I passed, I looked to my left and saw the fox, clear as daylight. Best of all, two cars started to pull out of side turnings on me, both instantly stopped when I looked at them.

Anyone who rides at night should try a decent head / helmet-mounted light. Made the ride a gazillion times better, and I can justify the expense on safety alone if it stopped a side-swipe on it's first use.


----------



## BentMikey (8 Nov 2009)

Good post Norm! You're so right.


----------



## hackbike 666 (8 Nov 2009)

Good point about the helmet light.(fnarr fnarr)

Aren't we lucky with how bright the new led's are compared to what they were like in the 1980's....unfortunately we have clowns on mobile phones to contend with now though.


----------



## Norm (8 Nov 2009)

Only yesterday, on my way out to get the Joystick, did I throw away 4 pairs of Ever Ready lights from the late 1980s. No idea why I still had them even, they've moved house with us twice. Huge, heavy and couldn't mount to anything useful... how things have changed. 

(Now it's just me that's huge, heavy and can't mount anything useful.  )


----------



## Crankarm (18 Nov 2009)

Being brightly illuminated after dark makes one hell of a difference. I have so far had just one Smart 3 LED light always with fully charged batteries on the back with hi-viz Scotch lite clothing and reflective patches on all sides of the panniers which has been sufficient to keep vehicles at bay and not close pass. However I now have x2 Smart 3 LED lights and x2 Smart 7 LED lights on the back, a total of 1,2,3,4,5,6,........17,18,19,20, *twenty* LEDS all mounted closely together with fully charged batteries. Cars keep well back some hang back about 100m and only come close when they can actually pass rather than getting too close to me and having to look into the LEDs for too long as they wait for a safe opportunity to pass. But having said this there was one cnute WVB (not WVM as he was clearly very young so boy) who got too close and nearly took me out as he swerved out misjudging his speed to avoid me as he tried to pass. Well it felt close.

Anyway I now have more light shining out behind than from the front, which isn't short of watts either .

Will try and post a pic of my illuminations.


----------



## bauldbairn (19 Nov 2009)

FRONT - Two BSpoke(Smart) 0.5W single LED lights + 1 X Revolution 5 LED flasher!

REAR - Two BSpoke(Smart) 0.5W 3 LED lights + 1 X Revolution 5 LED(5 mode)flasher.


----------



## bauldbairn (19 Nov 2009)

Norm said:


> But I splurged out on a little extravagance yesterday and got myself a Joystick to mount on my helmet (fnaar fnaar) and, holy moly, how fantastic is it having a lid-mounted light!
> Anyone who rides at night should try a decent head / helmet-mounted light. Made the ride a gazillion times better, and I can justify the expense on safety alone if it stopped a side-swipe on it's first use.



As an ex motorcyclist obsessed with "look backs" I was wondering - how do motorists react when you look over your shoulder with your "Joystick" - before turning right / changing lane / checking traffic etc?


----------



## Tharg2007 (19 Nov 2009)

bauldbairn said:


> As an ex motorcyclist obsessed with "look backs" I was wondering - how do motorists react when you look over your shoulder with your "Joystick" - before turning right / changing lane / checking traffic etc?



their faces light up with joy


----------



## Norm (19 Nov 2009)

bauldbairn said:


> As an ex motorcyclist obsessed with "look backs" I was wondering - how do motorists react when you look over your shoulder with your "Joystick" - before turning right / changing lane / checking traffic etc?


It alerts them in a way that they'd never get without the lid-light. 

When I do a life-saver on the bike, I don't turn my head all the way round and look backwards, the head itself generally doesn't go much beyond 90 degrees with the eyes moving down and to the right to see behind you. At the point where I'm looking backwards, the light is shining onto the kerb opposite. 

Any following motorist would see no more than a flash from the helmet light but it won't be pointing at them. They do seem to notice the beam direction moving, though, which gives them a clue that I might be doing something.

I have to add, though, that the only times I've used it have been on quiet country roads. I don't know how it would work in town when there were, potentially, more targets that I would need to avoid with the fairly powerful light from the Joystick.


----------



## fossyant (19 Nov 2009)

Norm said:


> I have to add, though, that the only times I've used it have been on quiet country roads. I don't know how it would work in town when there were, potentially, more targets that I would need to avoid with the fairly powerful light from the Joystick.



Out of town, I'd say excellent...

In town traffic, anything that bright at head height will be distracting to say the least. Essential on dark lanes though.


----------



## HJ (19 Nov 2009)

Norm said:


> I don't have a picture to show, as I just have a single Exposure Enduro on the bars and a Smart 1/2W on the rear. Good quality kit, fairly basic in that I don't look like a Christmas Tree but they seem to do the trick.
> 
> But *I splurged out on a little extravagance yesterday and got myself a Joystick* to mount on my helmet (fnaar fnaar) and, holy moly, how fantastic is it having a lid-mounted light! Wherever I look, it was lit up! I had one car flick to main beam after seeing that I was a bike, who immediately dipped again as soon as I "looked" at him. There was a russling in a hedgerow as I passed, I looked to my left and saw the fox, clear as daylight. Best of all, two cars started to pull out of side turnings on me, both instantly stopped when I looked at them.
> 
> Anyone who rides at night should try a decent head / helmet-mounted light. Made the ride a gazillion times better, and I can justify the expense on safety alone if it stopped a side-swipe on it's first use.



If you feel like splurging a wee bit more you can go for the up grade kit, from the beam shots I would say that it worth it...


----------



## BentMikey (19 Nov 2009)

The joystick onna helmet works great in urban areas - this is where you're likely to have lots of side road+moton interactions, so also where you get the most benefit.


----------



## Norm (19 Nov 2009)

HJ said:


> If you feel like splurging a wee bit more you can go for the up grade kit, from the beam shots I would say that it worth it...


My LBS should be getting some in for me to lick inspect. 

Mrs Norm has absolutely no interest in cycling (yeah, I know, but she has other attributes) so I was wary when I came home with the Joystick. However, by good fortune, I bought it on the same day that the kids' school had chosen for their fireworks. 

As we got out of the car, the wife said "Bum, I forgot to bring a torch". There is no Fnaar-free way to write this but I gave her the Joystick. 

She didn't say anything at the time but a few hours later, she said "Is this a new torch?" I 'fessed up that it was indeed and admitted how much it cost, expecting the worst. She shocked me to the core when she asked me to get one for her too! 

I've got a head-strap on order. I think that it'll be better to have the Joystick strapped under the helmet (more Fnaar) than on top with the resulting potential for head injuries. Once I see how the Joystick sits on the strap, I'll make the choice between the RedEye and the Micro.


----------



## BentMikey (19 Nov 2009)

The redeye micro is a nice rear light, fine if you have a proper rear light already. I would *STRONGLY* recommend the Redeye beast though, it's a really awesome rear light and hugely affects how drivers treat you when you need to take the lane through pinch points.

I wouldn't be worried about the head injury potential - I think when you see the Exposure mounting you'll see something of high quality that is well designed, and I don't think is likely to have a massive impact on your helmet's performance. It has a wide plastic base to spread any unlikely load, and would IMO snap off first in any impact. OTOH having a helmet light will probably have an order of magnitude more effect on upping your safety.


----------



## Norm (19 Nov 2009)

Indeed, good advice and good points well made. I've already used the Joystick with the helmet mount and I have one of the Smart 1/2 watt thingies which seems to do a pretty good job of getting me noticed. <<touch wood>>


----------



## BentMikey (19 Nov 2009)

The Smart is not much different from a cateye (*spits*) in comparison with the awesomeness that is the Redeye.

I have mine mounted on the top of my tailbox and connected to a 1 cell piggyback battery, btw.


----------



## Norm (20 Nov 2009)

BentMikey said:


> The Smart is not much different from a cateye (*spits*) ...


That's very good.  However, do you work for my LBS?


----------



## bauldbairn (20 Nov 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> their faces light up with joy



Very Good! 



Norm said:


> It alerts them in a way that they'd never get without the lid-light.
> I have to add, though, that the only times I've used it have been on quiet country roads. I don't know how it would work in town when there were, potentially, more targets that I would need to avoid with the fairly powerful light from the Joystick.



Thanks Norm - always wondered about that one.

I was looking at a "Trout" modified "Magicshine HA-III SSC P7-C," "Troutlight" or something from "Niterider" to replace my bikes front lights - then fitting my BSpoke 0.5W light to my helmet(because it wasn't blinding).

Keep hearing the "Joystick" mentioned so will take a look at that as well.

Cheers!


----------



## Tharg2007 (20 Nov 2009)

can we get back to topic please, there is a lack of picks in this thread.


----------



## PBancroft (2 Dec 2009)

Been meaning - and then forgetting - to do this for a while. Finally remembered on my way home last night. Apologies for the poor quality, it turns out my camera phone really isn't very good full stop, let alone in the dark.

Whilst taking this picture two cyclists stopped to check I was OK.  When was the last time a motorist did that? Of course, both times I lied... "Errr... just changing my batteries..."

Why I couldn't tell them I was taking a picture of my bike in the dark I don't know.


----------



## trio25 (2 Dec 2009)

So what is on your wheels to reflect so effectively?


----------



## rusky (2 Dec 2009)

My guess is 3M spoke reflectors
http://roseversand.com/output/controller.aspx?cid=57


----------



## PBancroft (2 Dec 2009)

rusky said:


> My guess is 3M spoke reflectors
> http://roseversand.com/output/controller.aspx?cid=57



That's the stuff. I got them from Amazon:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sekuclip-Bi...sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1259742991&sr=8-1


----------



## jonredhornet (2 Dec 2009)

Brilliant, I'm gonna get me some of those spoke reflectors!


----------



## semislickstick (2 Dec 2009)

Kaipaith said:


> That's the stuff. I got them from Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sekuclip-Bi...sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1259742991&sr=8-1



Do they rattle around at all when the wheel is moving?


----------



## hackbike 666 (2 Dec 2009)

New light debut on yesterday's commute.

I have ordered those spoke reflectors but I already look like a hi-viz christmas tree anyway.


----------



## PBancroft (2 Dec 2009)

semislickstick said:


> Do they rattle around at all when the wheel is moving?



No, they clip to the spoke very securely.


----------



## garrilla (2 Dec 2009)

Kaipaith said:


> That's the stuff. I got them from Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Sekuclip-Bi...sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1259742991&sr=8-1



Do you know if they fit bladed-spokes? I can't think why they wouldn't, but better to check !


----------



## PBancroft (2 Dec 2009)

garrilla said:


> Do you know if they fit bladed-spokes? I can't think why they wouldn't, but better to check !



No idea. I have one or two spare so if you PM me I'll pop one in the post to you so you can check.


----------



## garrilla (2 Dec 2009)

Tharg2007 said:


> can we get back to topic please, there is a lack of picks in this thread.



some pics with a phone in a darkened garage

Front: Cat's Eye EL 530
Rear: Cat's Eye LD 1100
Stays: Fibre Flare

I've been meaning to take some beams shots for ages, but keep forgetting

I think the Fibre Flares have really made a difference to how much space I get at night.


----------



## beanzontoast (2 Dec 2009)

HJ said:


> It would be a lot cheaper with rechargeable batteries, get your self one of these and some of these...



Only just seen this - I like the look of that charger. I've got a load of rechargeables that do/don't seem to hold their charge for long. The trouble with most cheaper chargers is that you can't see what's going on.

Thanks for posting the link!


----------



## tdr1nka (2 Dec 2009)

Ay Up roadie lamps on the front DiOnette 140L on the rear and a Smart Superflash on my bag!

And it's true, bright lights, even in the day, get you more notice from other drivers.


----------



## palinurus (2 Dec 2009)

B&M IQ Cyo/ Shimano hub, Dinotte 140L at the back with a cheap dynamo-powered rear light from SJS cycles bargain bin for backup. Can't take a picture because I'd need some rollers and an assistant.


----------



## jig-sore (2 Jan 2010)

just updated my lights with a hope vision one...











more photos here... http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=51709


----------



## Norm (10 Jan 2010)

trio25 said:


> So what is on your wheels to reflect so effectively?


Sekuclip by 3M, lovely things they are too.



semislickstick said:


> Do they rattle around at all when the wheel is moving?


No, they clip tightly and don't move at all.



jonredhornet said:


> Brilliant, I'm gonna get me some of those spoke reflectors!


They are brilliant and I got some for Christmas, which I just fitted...



 
For reference, I left the old reflectors on just to compare the old and the new. I don't think there's much comparison, the spoke reflectors are fantastic and better in their own right, without contemplating the safety issues which some have.

I got a pack of 72 reflectors which, after seeing the above, I'm splitting between three bikes. The above bike has only got one reflector every three spokes. I wasn't sure at first whether that would work or if I'd need to get some more but that looks good enough to me.


----------



## PBancroft (10 Jan 2010)

Norm said:


> Sekuclip by 3M, lovely things they are too.
> 
> ...
> 
> They are brilliant and I got some for Christmas, which I just fitted...




They look good! Welcome to the party!


----------



## scouserinlondon (13 Jan 2010)

Norm said:


> Sekuclip by 3M, lovely things they are too.
> 
> 
> No, they clip tightly and don't move at all.
> ...



Nice one, ordered 32 off amazon!


----------



## jonredhornet (13 Jan 2010)

I use them now as well after seeing them on this thread.


----------



## markg0vbr (14 Jan 2010)

3 mr11 LEDs on the front and a 30cm led from a car brake light, all running on 12v. i need to get a smaller battery my present one ways as much as a house brick and will run the lights for at least two weeks.


----------



## arallsopp (14 Jan 2010)

Both mine have a 60Lux CYO on the front, B&M something or other on the rear. Dynamo powered, standlights built in. Perfect.

Well, except there's an 'auto' mode where the light is supposed to turn on when it detects darkness, which seems to work identically to the on switch. Maybe its just dark here.


----------



## yashicamat (19 Jan 2010)

This is my current setup on my single speed commuter. Hope Vision 2 up front, Blackburn Mars 4.0 (on flash) and a Smart 1/2W (on steady) at the back. I actually have two Smarts (the other is on the touring bike), but they were purchased 6 months apart . . . they are quite different. The "first generation" one has an alternating flash which I think is quite eye-catching from a distance, whenas the new one has a much more conventional flash and I am sure it is brighter too (certainly the little two LEDs are at least twice as bright).

Anyhow, piccies.

This is the rear 3/4 view:






This is the front light (notice aimed for seeing as I go down a few unlit lanes, but the light spill on the Hope gives good visibility anyway)






The side view (you can see it was a bit of a tight fit squeezing the two lights and the saddle bag onto a frame that I'm only just big enough for!)






A bit of an arty (unintentional) shot of the rear lights head on . . . they are bright though . . .


----------



## Origamist (20 Jan 2010)

I've just ordered a 150+ lumen red LED. My current set up is 2 x 80 lumens Red LED torches, but a guy in the US is making bespoke drop-ins for torches (p60 hosts) with twice that power. I'll post a pic when it comes, but it should eclipse a Dinotte 140 and cost £25 for the drop in and £6 for the torch. Light is powered by a single 18650 battery. 

I'll post pic when I've got it sorted.


----------



## Armegatron (20 Jan 2010)

On the front I have a MagicShine 900lumen, and a cheapo Halfords light. I also have a Fenix LD20 on my helmet.

On the back I have a Smart 1/2 watt, and a Halfords copy of the Smart, plus a CatEye loop as backup. 

Hope the picture shows up ok.


----------



## yashicamat (21 Jan 2010)

Good setup there, Mike! The Smart 1/2 watt is a fantastic light for the money I think.


----------



## Armegatron (21 Jan 2010)

yashicamat said:


> Good setup there, Mike! The Smart 1/2 watt is a fantastic light for the money I think.



Cheers, I remember chatting on MSN a while ago to you about the lights, and really appreciated your advice. At first I was looking at the Joystick Exposure, but at over £100+ I managed to get two lights for less money .

I like your setup too, I was a fan of the Hope Vision 1 and it was a close squeeze between that and the Fenix.


----------



## beanzontoast (21 Jan 2010)

yashicamat said:


> Good setup there, Mike! The Smart 1/2 watt is a fantastic light for the money I think.



+1. Getting one of these this weekend.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2010)

beanzontoast said:


> +1. Getting one of these this weekend.




Spend £15 on the new RSP Astrum (Merlin Cycles) - very good indeed - Just got mine. Bracket is like most other lights, but the unit slides in from the side, so needs no vertical room, so handy if you are out of space on the seat pin. From behind it's as bright as the Mars 4, but with two LEDS.



http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/mount...rear-led-bike-light-sets/rsp-astrum-rear.html


----------



## BentMikey (21 Jan 2010)

It's pretty good, isn't it Fossy? I have one as well now, in addition to my Exposure redeye. The Astrum is as bright as the Mars 4 or smart 1/2 watt flash, but has two LEDs instead of the one they each have, and one LED has a nice diffuser on it. It's also more visible from the side than the smart 1/2 watt flash.


----------



## Andy 71 (21 Jan 2010)

Cateye EL-300 on the front.
Busch & Muller Dtoplight on the rear rack.

Going to replace/supplement EL-300 soon with a new one, and get a LD500 rear for my other bike.

Mind you if London is anything to go buy, the favourite light colour at the moment is black front & rear. The more fashionable 'Ninja' cyclists often wear clothing to match. Prime candidates for the Darwin Awards if ever there were!!


----------



## yashicamat (21 Jan 2010)

What's the flashing pattern on that Astrum? Do they alternate from side to side or flash together? I've just bought a Mars 4.0 so a bit late for me now. B)


----------



## BentMikey (21 Jan 2010)

The astrum has steady, both flashing, alternating flashing, and off.


----------



## beanzontoast (21 Jan 2010)

BentMikey said:


> The astrum has steady, both flashing, alternating flashing, and off.



Hmm... does sound worth considering. What's the battery life like in each mode?


----------



## BentMikey (21 Jan 2010)

No idea mate, sorry!


----------



## beanzontoast (21 Jan 2010)

BentMikey said:


> No idea mate, sorry!



No worries - was just hoping for something more detailed than the 'burn time up to 8 hours' on the website. I'm guessing in alternating mode (prob how I'd use it) it would last longer.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2010)

yashicamat said:


> What's the flashing pattern on that Astrum? Do they alternate from side to side or flash together? I've just bought a Mars 4.0 so a bit late for me now.



The Mars 4.0 is one of the best made lights out there - I've got the Mars 4, Mars 3 and the Astrum on now (replaced a dodgy Smart 1/2 watt that would leak rather a lot).

The Astrum should last slightly less than a Smart in burn time - 8 hours would seem OK.

Very impressed with the Astrum, even the button is easy to get to (located between the two lenses), it's large and can be operated with gloves.

The alternating flash mode is a bit mad.... steady, flash and alternating.

The diffused lense is good for a broad spread of light, coupled with the 'spot' for 'zappng' those behind. B)


----------



## AlanW (21 Jan 2010)

Here's my front and rear....

Twin Lumicycle Halide units, spot and flood








Two lots of Cateyes at the rear


----------



## Norm (21 Jan 2010)

I did some comparative pictures this evening. 

All shots taken at 1/30" at F5 and an ISO equivalent of 3200. In case anyone else is as anal as me.  The lights were about 20' from the garage door.

Firstly, base reading, Cateye HL-EL135 3LED, available from any bike retailer and a "to be seen" light. I used it because I reckon many here should be familiar with it, so you can visualise how it compares. 




Second shot, the same Cateye on the left but, on the right, an Exposure Joystick Maxx 2 on its lowest setting. Unfortunately, I've just realised that the sensor light came on but it's brighter with a much broader spread of light.




Third shot, same two lights but this time the Joystick is on full power. The light from the Cateye is almost completely swallowed up, you can just see the faint blue tinge.




Shot number 4 and the big guns are coming out. An Exposure Enduro Maxx on low power. It's not as bright as the Joystick on full power but it is still enough to overwhelm the Cateye.




Last one, the Cateye is still in there, completely swallowed up by the Enduro Maxx on full beam. Ouch.


----------



## automatic_jon (23 Jan 2010)

I have a 'to be seen' catseye light and a (even) less powerful cheapo led light on the front. The intention is to have one on steady and the other one flashing, just to be a little more eye catching. I've not yet decided which should be flashing and which should be on constant. And indeed which should be on the near side and which on the other side. I'm only on lit city roads so I don't need either to light my way.


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2010)

Hmm - I had my first experience of how the Hope 1 dies on you last night ... I thought my light was mal-functioning ... luckily I have two other front lights - but I was on the bit of my journey with the potholes where I wanted the extra light. How long do you generally find the Hope 1 lasts - these are rechargeable batteries - of mixed power.


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2010)

You need a good set summerdays,I got some 2650 rated duracell's and they have done me this week nearly 9 hours on level2(medium) my other light have 2450's? and died right near the end of my ride in this morning over 8 hours though.


----------



## summerdays (23 Jan 2010)

Well I think I was using full power quite a bit - novelty factor and some of the batteries were 1800 or something like that written on the side - Mr Summerdays has now shown me that not all batteries are equal. I've now grabbed the ones with the biggest numbers on.


----------



## potsy (23 Jan 2010)

summerdays said:


> *Well I think I was using full power quite a bit - novelty factor* and some of the batteries were 1800 or something like that written on the side - Mr Summerdays has now shown me that not all batteries are equal. I've now grabbed the ones with the biggest numbers on.


That'll do it,even with decent batteries you'll only get 3 hours on full power.Don't forget once they go you can turn it back on low after a couple of minutes and they'll last 20 mins or so at a guess.


----------



## gaz (23 Jan 2010)

My Lights
Front:
1x Hope Vision 1 (medium level) 
1x Cateye EL320 (flashing) 
Rear: 
1x Cateye TL-LD610 (constant mode) 
1x Knog Skink (trail mode) 
1x Fibre flare (flashing)
All 3 of the rear lights batteries also need charging at this point.


----------



## jig-sore (24 Jan 2010)

very happy with my hope vision 1. it gives me just the right amount of light. i tend to keep it on full power out in the country side.

I'm using 2650mAh rechargeable in my hope vision 1. I managed four 45 minute commutes, mainly on full power with flash mode for the first 10 minuets through town.

i didn't want to suffer from shut down so i ran the batteries down at home and the light lasted for nearly another hour on full power and then longer still on low power.

then fitted second set of batteries and recharged the others.

I'm going by the same idea that you use on video camera batteries, it's best to run them right down before you recharge them. 

is this true ??


----------

